# Ohio lakes we can use a machine on for ice fishing



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

After about an hour of searching online, I couldn't find any real "official" list of lakes we can use a machine on for icefishing in Ohio. I couldn't find any mention on the ODNR website either.
I did send the ODNR an email asking for a list of public access lakes we can take machines on to fish and I'll have to see what kind of reply I get and I'll make sure to update this with the reply I get.

I understand guys take machines out on Erie, Turkeyfoot,Indian. I have "heard"a from a few sources that milton is ok also but I've never seen a machine out there the couple times I've ice fished it.
I've also "heard" Buckeye is ok for machines.

Depending on how hard I can run between now and "thick ice time", I'd like to save a down payment and finance my first machine for ice fishing. Not planning on taking any time off work until that time end of Jan/early Feb. So finding an "official list" would be beneficial,especially for those that already have machines and who knows how out of state travel to NY and MI will be this ice season.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

OK, I'll ask. Machines?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I would assume snow machine/snow mobile.


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Man you can find really nice sleds for under 2k pretty much everywhere. If you only plan on using it for ice fishing I'd go with a fan cooled sled. You could probably get a nice late 90s fan cooled sled for under 1k


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm pretty sure he is referring to a atv

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

_cyborg dog sled team_


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

lureluzer said:


> Man you can find really nice sleds for under 2k pretty much everywhere. If you only plan on using it for ice fishing I'd go with a fan cooled sled. You could probably get a nice late 90s fan cooled sled for under 1k


I'm more interested in getting an atv. Something a little more versatile than a machine sled. Been checking out the polaris sportsman 570's.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Polaris booooooooo. Go with almost anything else. Polaris makes great snow machines but there atv's just don't stand up as they age. Honda has great atvs, I like kawasaki too.


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

Honda's are bullet proof,Polaris belt system has had problems,there all good till they break down on you


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

YAMAHA ALL THE WAY, ALWAYS RELIABLE

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

We love our Can Am Outlander


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

During my research I've seen many guys using these fat tire ebikes for ice fishing. They even have fat tire ebike tricycles. 

I wonder how the ODNR would think of those? Probably classify them as a motored vehicle since they have the electric boost?


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Anything other than a Polaris, I have 3 friends who bought them new at different times and they all had problems with them. My Yamaha has done me well for 22 years on Lake Erie and hunting.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Appreciate the machine feedback, I haven't actually decided on which unit to go with yet and will do my research before I pull the trigger.

Does anyone have a list of Ohio lakes you can actually use them on?


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Karl Wolf said:


> During my research I've seen many guys using these fat tire ebikes for ice fishing. They even have fat tire ebike tricycles.
> 
> I wonder how the ODNR would think of those? Probably classify them as a motored vehicle since they have the electric boost?


be prepared to pedal as those batteries may not hold too much power after a day sitting on the ice. if it is sunny, perhaps you can pull a solar panel behind you onto the lake too?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

privateer said:


> be prepared to pedal as those batteries may not hold too much power after a day sitting on the ice. if it is sunny, perhaps you can pull a solar panel behind you onto the lake too?


I'm not going to go that route most likely, but there certainly are many folks out there using them for that purpose now.
Some of those Ebikes/Etricycles would to the trick 100%. Check out some youtube videos.

If Ohio would at least allow them on the lakes, I imagine you'd see a ton of them out on the ice same year the rules were changed.
Maybe it's time for the ODNR to update their policies to at least allow these ebikes on our lakes.


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

I think a guy would have to be a real pos to give you a ticket for an ebike


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

A motorized vehicle is a motorized vehicle. Whether you want to call it a bicycle or not, it has a motor.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Buckeye does allow "machines".


Karl Wolf said:


> Appreciate the machine feedback, I haven't actually decided on which unit to go with yet and will do my research before I pull the trigger.
> 
> Does anyone have a list of Ohio lakes you can actually use them on?


I don't. But they ride on buckeye daily when ice allows.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

You would think an E-bike would be ok if they allow trolling motors, battery and propane augers on a lake as they wouldn't be any worse of a pollution hazard. Unlike sleds and atvs they aren't speed machines.


----------



## Randy G (Mar 31, 2019)

I live in Maine and can not begin to think I would ever ride a snowmobile or ATV on to a lake in Ohio. It seems that your lakes do not freeze up for long. You have to think about springs that may make some places on the ice thin. Our lakes freeze to 3 feet or better and on some lakes I am not familiar with I still hold my breath. When you only have 3 or 4 inches of ice you are risking your life. That being said; ATV would be an excellent choice but keep the weight in mind when buying. BTW I grew up in Ohio and remember when the lakes would freeze better than a foot back then which was over 50 years ago.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Randy G said:


> I live in Maine and can not begin to think I would ever ride a snowmobile or ATV on to a lake in Ohio. It seems that your lakes do not freeze up for long. You have to think about springs that may make some places on the ice thin. Our lakes freeze to 3 feet or better and on some lakes I am not familiar with I still hold my breath. When you only have 3 or 4 inches of ice you are risking your life. That being said; ATV would be an excellent choice but keep the weight in mind when buying. BTW I grew up in Ohio and remember when the lakes would freeze better than a foot back then which was over 50 years ago.


I would never take a machine out on thin ice. I personally dont go out on thin ice on foot.
Ohio does still get good thick ice some years, but not all.
In a few years when my house is paid off,might move up to Minnesota for a few years where I can do some real ice fishing for a few years. Ice camps, ice parties. Yeah, that's the weekend life.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Karl Wolf said:


> During my research I've seen many guys using these fat tire ebikes for ice fishing. They even have fat tire ebike tricycles.
> 
> I wonder how the ODNR would think of those? Probably classify them as a motored vehicle since they have the electric boost?


I bet those would be legal on Mogadore


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Buzzking said:


> I bet those would be legal on Mogadore


They still fall under motorized vehicles in Ohio. It's time for the laws to advance with the times.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

After a couple different emails sent to different parts of the ODNR,I'm still waiting on replies. 
Seems like ima have to send out some more emails requesting this information or make a few phone calls.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Karl Wolf said:


> During my research I've seen many guys using these fat tire ebikes for ice fishing. They even have fat tire ebike tricycles.
> 
> I wonder how the ODNR would think of those? Probably classify them as a motored vehicle since they have the electric boost?


Hell just to fat tire bike for the lakes that are electric only would be sweet.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

InlandKid said:


> Polaris booooooooo. Go with almost anything else. Polaris makes great snow machines but there atv's just don't stand up as they age. Honda has great atvs, I like kawasaki too.


I have to agree. My BIL hunts a farm in SE Ohio that has a tall ridge on the south side. He got tired of tearing up his 4WD P/up driving the old tote road up that ridge. He bought a Honda Rancher, and a trailer to haul it down and back on. He told me that even in the iciest conditions, he never had to put it in 4WD to get up the ridge!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

A fat tire bike should be legal as it is not motorized but a fat tire E bike in Ohio is classified as motorized so would not. They do need to update the law as a class 1 Ebike is only power assisted and will not run without you pedaling.


----------

